
Show HN: Fion – A personal finance search engine - FionMoney
https://www.fion.co/
======
greatNespresso
Be careful when launching in France as "fion" means "ass" there -literally.

You could rename it "filon" which is a french word that figuratively
translates to a wealthy source of information.

Cheer up and keep going !

------
FionMoney
Hi everyone.

We noticed it's surprisingly hard to answer some simple questions about our
finances. Although personal finance and budgeting tools exist, we wanted an
easy way to search our transactions that didn't involve creating and
maintaining a budget.

Fion is a new personal finance app that lets you search your spending, across
all your cards.

We're still in early access, but we're excited to show the HN community a
preview of what's to come.

-The Fion Team

